# WHO HAS A Bike from the original OWNER ?? With a story to boot !!



## ivrjhnsn (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm throwing this question out there not knowing if it's been posted before . But it's also part of the  THREAD What's the longest you've had a bike .
My first Iver Johnson came from the original owner  . He stopped in at the bike shop I was working at .

   He asked one of the sales guys if anyone would be interested in his boyhood bike . That sales guy knew I was into the old bikes and directed him to me . .He asked me the same question . Would you be interested in my old bicycle ? I've had it since I was a boy . He said , I don't want to have to bring it to the dump if I don't have to . 
   I said I would very much like to have it .  He left and I thought to myself he wouldn't return. 

   Several weeks passed and in  walks the same gentleman with an Iver Johnson bike !! Needless to say , I dropped what I was doin and RAN over . I asked,  and he proceeded to tell me the story of himself and the bike . I was beside myself . Being new at the collecting , I neglected to ask his name and where in Fitchburg he lived ( I regret this til this day) .  This year , coming out of my stupidity , I tried to locate him,  sadly he had passed away .  His memory will live with me til I pass  .

    Funny thing , the owner of the bikeshop TRIED to muscle in on this bike,,,,,,, didn't happen !


    Photo is of the bike . Been in my possession for 20 yrs and have never been tempted to sell . Priceless !!

  Would enjoy hearing your stories .


----------



## OldRider (Jan 28, 2014)

I am only the second owner of my 1936 CCM built HBC Ranger, and luckily enough the original owner still lives two blocks away from me in a rest home. I scored the Ranger in among the trash bins across the street from me, I took it home and made it rideable again. I took it back across the street to show the folks what I had done with their trashed bike. They said they had just bought the house and found the Ranger in the rafters of the garage, they told me the old house owner had moved to the rest home nearby. I went with the Ranger to find him, he was so happy to see his childhood bike again, he was almost in tears. He told me it was his Christmas present in 1936 when he was 10 years old, he rode it till 1949 when he got married, it wasn't proper for a married man to ride a bicycle so he hoisted it up in the rafters. He had promised himself if he had a son he would take the bike down......three daughters came along and the Ranger sat in the rafters till I rescued it in 2009. No amount of money will pry this bike loose from me. Here is a picture I took of the Ranger and the original owner.


----------



## Djshakes (Jan 28, 2014)

What did the scumbag shop owner say?  "Hey, my shop, I get it."?


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jan 28, 2014)

Djshakes said:


> What did the scumbag shop owner say?  "Hey, my shop, I get it."?




 That's a pretty accurate interpretation .. Thankfully,  I stood my ground .


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jan 28, 2014)

OldRider said:


> I am only the second owner of my 1936 CCM built HBC Ranger, and luckily enough the original owner still lives two blocks away from me in a rest home. I scored the Ranger in among the trash bins across the street from me, I took it home and made it rideable again. I took it back across the street to show the folks what I had done with their trashed bike. They said they had just bought the house and found the Ranger in the rafters of the garage, they told me the old house owner had moved to the rest home nearby. I went with the Ranger to find him, he was so happy to see his childhood bike again, he was almost in tears. He told me it was his Christmas present in 1936 when he was 10 years old, he rode it till 1949 when he got married, it wasn't proper for a married man to ride a bicycle so he hoisted it up in the rafters. He had promised himself if he had a son he would take the bike down......three daughters came along and the Ranger sat in the rafters till I rescued it in 2009. No amount of money will pry this bike loose from me. Here is a picture I took of the Ranger and the original owner.





  BINGO!! These are the stories that make these bikes and their history live on ! Absolutely awesome pic .Wish I did that ..


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 28, 2014)

ivrjhnsn said:


> That's a pretty accurate interpretation .. Thankfully,  I stood my ground .




Sounds like a shop I would go to in boulder CO.... Won't name any names but if you've been there the owner was an ass...


----------



## Djshakes (Jan 28, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Sounds like a shop I would go to in boulder CO.... Won't name any names but if you've been there the owner was an ass...




The funny thing is that most bike shop owners are idiots when it comes to vintage bikes and values.  Yet, the general public thinks they know what they are talking about.  Hell, look at budget cycle in Madison posting all those bikes for 500X retail. Thank goodness the idiot never figured out how to post them in the right category and posted them in the sporting goods category so they don't clog up the collectibles transportation.


----------



## Gordon (Jan 28, 2014)

*2nd owner*

A friend of mine was looking at a vintage car when he noticed an old bike in the corner of the garage. He called me and gave me the address and phone number. I made contact and soon was the proud 2nd owner of a 1953 Hawthorne Deluxe. Horn in tank, sealed beam headlight and turn signal carrier.


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Jan 28, 2014)

I bought this bike from the original owner. It is 100% original even the tires.  The owner said he rode it for a couple years and then it sat in the garage.  The chrome and paint are perfect on it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mickeyc (Jan 28, 2014)

*I'm second on this one*

I found this B6 on Craigs list.  The young man I bought it from said it was his mothers.  "She was a bit of a tomboy".  Unfortunately, I wasn't able to meet her.  He said she was in hospice care.  She'd probably be about my age (70ish).  Think I'll keep this one for awhile.

Mike


----------



## vincev (Jan 28, 2014)

Got this from an old gentleman many years go.He told me he bought the bike and rode it to work a few tims.He ended up enlisting in the army .Went to WW2 and the bike was still hanging in his basement where it was since he left for the Army.All he wanted was $15 for the bike! Still has a working brake light .


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jan 28, 2014)

I bought this all original Columbia from the original owner.He told me he NEVER left it outside and it spent most of its life in a heated garage!He also told me he worked the bike off delivering newspapers when he was a boy.I got a NOS headlight lens from Catfish and finally located a NOS brake cable too This is how I recieved the bike,untouched and uncleaned..Its not too often we get bikes from the actual owners for a reason I believe...If theyve had it that long,its not easy for them to give the bicycle up as it is a part of them...Usually it will end up with a close relative when they pass away...Examples; brother(like my Iver) a son(like my 41 Rollfast) grandson(like my 41 Colson/Firestone Bullnose)or a daughter(like the ladies Hawthorne Zep I had)..


----------



## pedal_junky (Jan 28, 2014)

*Wow.*

My heart rate just went up. Beautiful bike, amazing story.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Jan 28, 2014)

*Original Owner bikes*

I have quite a few original owner bikes, here are a few of them.

 The first is a super clean 1951 Hornet, original unrestored that I got from a bike shop owner
when it was turned in for a new bike.

  The second is pretty amazing. It is an NOS Brand New, never used 1956 Roadmaster Luxury Liner.
 When the owner bought it new, he just stored it in the attic. I got it about a year ago. Till this day, this bike
has never been ridden. Can you imagine, never used in 58 years!

  The third bike is an unrestored, original owner 1965 Schwinn Corvette II. This is the Deluxe model.I got it a couple of years ago. It was always stored
indoors and well cared for.

   The last one is a 24" 1954 Wasp. I bought it from a nice lady who told me the story of when here Dad bought it for her in 1954
from a bike dealer in Clifton, NJ, and how excited she was. This was the only thing she had saved from her childhood.

Thanks for looking...........Wayne


----------



## DJ Bill (Jan 28, 2014)

I've got my grandfather's Firestone lightweight he used to ride to the train station every day to go to work in NYC. Later in life he had the local Schwinn shop spiff it up and make it rideable again, they added modern Schwinn parts so he could ride around with us kids. 

Unfortunately the fork broke clean off and it became junk sitting around waiting for someone to fix it. I grabbed it and have it here in Texas now, someday I will take the time to repair it and do the oxalic acid bath deal. I'm keeping the Schwinn parts on it. 




Fork is mocked up here, just balanced in place for the photo.


----------



## oldfart36 (Jan 29, 2014)

1938-41 Pre-War 26" Elgin Long/Fender over Tank Bike.

Found This Pre-War Elgin in a shed approx. 6 miles from my house. The original owners son (in his 70's) was having a yard sale. I asked if he had any bikes, he said he had his dad's in the back, and he might be willing to sell it. Well after being lead to the shed out back, and digging back to where the bike was, this is what I found. The dad rode this back and forth to work here in Parsons from the time it was new till up into the 60's. While he changed out the tires, seat, and personalized the paint, this bike is still a rider.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 29, 2014)

*Wow!*



vincev said:


> View attachment 134487Got this from an old gentleman many years go.He told me he bought the bike and rode it to work a few tims.He ended up enlisting in the army .Went to WW2 and the bike was still hanging in his basement where it was since he left for the Army.All he wanted was $15 for the bike! Still has a working brake light .View attachment 134486




Great story an a super find for only 15$.


----------



## geech34 (Jan 29, 2014)

*Schwinn Superior*

A friend told me about a lady in a nearby town who had a bike that she had bought new in the 30's. She wanted to give it to someone who would take care of it. I went to look at it & was surprised by this old Schwinn Superior with front & rear drum brakes. I don't know what year it is. The ID number is B887, also has I519 crossways beneath the other number. I have no fascination with light weights but this one is kinda special. I can't get pictures to load-------?


----------



## jd56 (Jan 29, 2014)

My one owner would be this 47' Excelsior.
The seller was the nephew or the OG owner. The bike is all original and in amazing shape. The only damage was a bad kickstand and a dent on the rear fender. The dent was caused by the nephew when he moved some sheetrock in his shop.
I almost didn't buy this one but, you guys said go get it.
Probably one of my better Schwinn and it is an amazing comfy rider. I have only had the seat redone. Replaced the pitted rims and tires.
Kickstand and fender to repaired at some point. Still coming your way Chris.









Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mruiz (Jan 29, 2014)

*1965, 3 speed deluxe Typhoon*





 Typhoon are not that popular, however this was found at York Pennsilvania, in 2005, My friend Doug who lives there, ask this Aumish Gentelman if he is willing to take 100 for it and he said yes. Original owner. The bike is a rare 3 speed, very well taken care of.
Did I spell Aumish right?


----------



## videoranger (Jan 29, 2014)

JD, glad to see you went back and bought that great old straight bar Schwinn. Now that it's cleaned and set up to ride you probably think about how dumb it would have been not to go back every time you look at it. Hope you have lots of enjoyable rides.


----------



## gtflyte (Jan 30, 2014)

*Saginaw Power Bike*

My Western Flyer Saginaw Power bike  was purchased in Greensville PA 3 years ago.I bought it of the OG owner Don .I came across it craigslist as a power bike for sale ,called and he mailed me pictures plus held it for a month till the winter weather broke. 
Here is the OG owner Don 




Greg and Don



 I live in ontario and drove approx 4 hrs with my wife and met the owner and his wife what lovely people they are. He said he has had a lot of enjoyment over the years .He drove it in parades  and all around but it was time for someone else to have fun . It’s not pretty but a great runner .He painted it  up and had the briggs NP rebuilt 



.Before I left he said I have one more thing that goes with the bike he smiled and handed me the OG plate.



Last year I left it up at  the lake and ride it weather permitting when I was up there.



Thanks GT
Some day some one else will enjoy it


----------



## cl222 (Jan 30, 2014)

*corvette*

This corvette was bought from a man who has worked on a local farm for a long time. This is the bike he used to get from his house to the farm. When I bought the bike I had to call a number on this sign. He answered and was not able to come get the money for the bike that day. So the next day we met him at a gas station and unfortunately it turns out he is one of the many homeless people in the area. He was glad to sell the bike because he got a new one for cheap from his friend whose house he was at. 







The light has a high low and a horn. the front basket is in amazing condition but I just can't do baskets. The light was off the bike for repair in the next picture and I took the basket off.





This picture seemed appropriate for this thread too.


----------



## Crazybikelady (Jan 31, 2014)

Bought these two 1950 JC Higgins Color Flows last year. The man and his sister got them for Christmas 1950. He told me he took it out for a spin that Christmas morning with a foot if snow on the ground and crashed, breaking off the bag wing headlight. He saved it for 63 years and it still works! They had been hanging in his garage for 40 years. He even gave me the original parts catalog that came with the bike!    








> Marie 

Similar to the crazy cat lady;  I'm obsessed, & couldn't care less that I've got too many.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jan 31, 2014)

I am enjoying all these stories .  The his/ hers bikes are cool to have from the same family . Keep em coming .  Makes me appreciate small details even more .


----------



## gwad1970 (Jan 31, 2014)

I was out yard saleing early last year. My friend was buying a minibike off of some kid while I spoke to the father. I casually mentioned my love of old bikes. Five minutes later I was making the negotiation of a lifetime. His neighbor and his wife just went into hospice and gave him a matching his/her pair of 1941 Huffmans. The young couple had received the bikes as wedding gifts. Due too fuel rations they rode the bikes during the war and then hung in the rafters to collect dust. I really worked up a nervous sweat during the deal but walked away with the prizes! Sad to say I love the really old bikes and a 1919 Schwinn built Excelsior came my way and I had to make the trade. I will never forget the chain of events that led me to those bikes or the story that goes along with them. Regards Mike.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jan 31, 2014)

Wow...Very unfortunate circumstances,but SUPER pair of bikes...They look hardley used...


----------



## cyclebuster (Jan 31, 2014)

I have a few Original owner bikes, 4 of my motorcycles are, but I have a 47 Schwinn WZ one owner, guy had it in his barn since the rear wheel collapsed, sometime in the 50s. a 76 Yamaha Moto Bike, Original owner had no kids, none coming, and wanted his childhood bike taken better care of, so it hangs on my wall. I had a ladies Schwinn road bike here for a long time, She got the bike for her 16th birthday at 12 o'clock.  At ^ he grandfather gave her a used car. She rode it between 12 and 6. in 1979. I sold it last fall after having it in my line for nearly 3 years. It looked like new the day it left.


----------



## andybee75 (Feb 3, 2014)

I bought this swedish 1947 Rambler from almost the original owner! The first owner was a lady borned 1905 and deceased in 1999. After her death, her son put the bike in an attic for about 5 years. Then he decided to throw it away...His wife talked him in to selling it instead and i bought it from him. It is completely unrestored an untouched and it still has it's factory mounted tires!



http://veterancykel.se/Rambler-1947-Dam/


----------



## 37ccmflyte (Oct 15, 2015)

My 1937 CCM Flyte was bought new 78 years ago by my great uncle Owen, then got passed to my father who modifed it in the 1950's and now to me, putting it back how it was when my great uncle bought it.  Three generations in the same family.


----------



## syclesavage (Oct 15, 2015)

Djshakes said:


> The funny thing is that most bike shop owners are idiots when it comes to vintage bikes and values.  Yet, the general public thinks they know what they are talking about.  Hell, look at budget cycle in Madison posting all those bikes for 500X retail. Thank goodness the idiot never figured out how to post them in the right category and posted them in the sporting goods category so they don't clog up the collectibles transportation.



  Oh so true on that if your not interested in the latest and greatest then they don't want to convo with you an your ole' bike


----------



## jd56 (Oct 15, 2015)

1948 Schwinn S4

The 72 year old said he got this for xmas when he was 13.
When he turned 14 he got his first car. A Chevy 200.
He parked the bike in a pole barn on his family's farm in Va. Said he couldn't pick up any babes with a bike.
Must have been nice back in the days when you could start driving a 14 and get a car to boot.

The S4 is a Whizzer crimped frame but did not have a Whizzer "W" serial number.  Our guess from the folks here that is was possibly a demo bike at a Schwinn retail store.






After some major cleaning and as I recall, all I added or replaced were the grips, tubes and tires, and a rear rack reflector.
It was one of my really first all out major cleaning project.





The owner wanted to see it all cleaned...here he is with the bike...forgive me for adding handlebar lights (I have a thing about lights....duh). They were removed before I sold it to a collector in Cali.




It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## mrg (Oct 15, 2015)

I have a few but this 55 spitfire is one of the ones with family ties, my cousin bought it new at Pioneer bike shop in Norwalk Ca., customized it a little (cycletruck gooseneck, ape hanger bars & pin striping) then his mom (my aunt) gave/sold ?, it my dad to ride with my older sisters (both had 50's Schwinn balloons that disappeared over the years), man we beat this bike when I was a kid, ghost rides and such then stripped bars & seat to make my 64 lime green Sting Ray more bmx (before bmx but that's another story) and left it in the back yard for 5-10 yrs, in the mid 70's moved to Huntington beach, saw all the beach cruisers, and went to Pedal Pushers (Gertrude's), pulled it out of the woodpile found some bars and seat and brought it back to life, and that got me started in this hobby!, oh ya it still has the Pioneer bike shop decal.


----------



## Awhipple (Oct 15, 2015)

Great stories and great bikes! I don't have any one owner bikes my self.


----------



## SimpleMan (Oct 15, 2015)

ST. Rt. 127..."The Worlds Longest Garage Sale"

Bought this B6 from the original owner and sold it in 2 days.

Every year we spend 3 days here in Ohio shopping as far each day as we can go in one direction. One of my friends and I go together for a few days and my wife rides along for one or two days. We start at the same point every year. One day heading north and the one day heading south with the 3rd day normally spent going over some of the first 2 days route for things we have missed or saw and want to go back for....if it's still there.

We always head north first....always. Have done good doing north first in the past and I was looking forward to it....well last year he decided he wanted to go south. I wasn't happy about it , but I wasn't driving and kept my mouth shut. First half an hour and nothing but junk. First town we came to he turned into a condo complex.....great, I'm thinking clothes and baby stuff. I was right! Then He turns around at a dead end and off the beaten path with one little sign sets an older gentleman with a small sign and 3 things in his driveway. A home A/C unit, an old freezer and the pictured B6. I was in a negative mood.....probably wants a million dollars for it. 

Well....he had a story attached to it. He had had it appraised at $1800. I looked it over and it had one wrong grip and one missing, Years before he wanted to ride it again so he had a bike shop spoke a three speed into the rear S2 and added a new set (at the time of the 3 spd conversion) of Carlise Lightning Darts. Other than that it was original as he had got it new. I asked if he was open to offers......told me sure but he had a standing offer if it didn't sell. Said the guy would be back at the end of the day to see if it sold. I've heard that before. We talked a little and I was curious of the offer. Now if it was me I probably wouldn't have said but he told me $300. I was like REALLY! I bettered the offer a little and told him cash. He was like....you know what....I'll take your offer. I'll never complain about which way we go from this point on.

Now for the gone in 2 days.....I made 2 mistakes. 1 of sending a picture to a friend....and he sent me a half dozen texts wanting it. The second was putting a price on it. SOLD!!!!

I really should have kept it. At the time I really wasn't attracted to Schwinns and it was a beauty.......It would have been the nicest original I've ever had.  I had been saving money to buy a motorcycle and the money from this is the sale would put me over the top to make that purchase. I really should have waited and sold something else and kept it. In 2 days it went from being a 1 owner to a 3 owner. Motorcycle is sure fun though.





And where the money went.....


----------



## SimpleMan (Oct 15, 2015)

mrg said:


> View attachment 243436



 Nice bike.....the 666 Ford used to be from Ohio. Belonged to Jerry "Pork chop" Walker


----------



## CWCMAN (Oct 15, 2015)

I have this little gem that I purchased from the original owner in Harrisburg PA. I was turned on to it by my buddy Chris (RobertRiley) probably kicking himself in the ass 

The owners son in law listed it on Craigslist as "best offer". I made my offer and was told that the final decision would be made by his wife and two sister in laws (the owners daughters).

 A week later I received an email saying that my offer was accepted. I told the son in law that I would clean and service the bike up and email him pictures so the original owner could see his bike again, all cleaned up and ready for another 77 years of service.

I received the bike, detailed and serviced it up and took a few pics to send to the owner. Sadly, he passed away before seeing the pics of his old bike. However, this bike is now a part of my permanent collection and will live on in his honor.

The original bill of sale as well as the key to the fork lock were also included. A supper clean bike that was well taken care of by the original owner and now by me.


----------



## CWCMAN (Oct 15, 2015)

Also, I have owned this bike for over 30 years.


----------



## oldfart36 (Oct 19, 2015)

1939 Elgin Long Tank, Fender Over

After 5 years, pulling this one out, to finally get started on it. Plans are, to try and gently take the old re-paint back to the original paint under it, correct seat, and correct drop stand. Wheels in pic are rollers while we work on the originals.

Found This Pre-War Elgin in a shed approx. 6 miles from my house. The original owners son (in his 70's) was having a yard sale. I asked if he had any bikes, he said he had his dad's in the back, and he might be willing to sell it. Well after being lead to the shed out back, and digging back to where the bike was, this is what I found. The dad rode this back and forth to work here in Parsons from the time it was new till up into the 60's. While he changed out the tires, seat, and personalized the paint, this bike is still a rider.


----------



## Christine (Mar 14, 2016)

gtflyte said:


> *Saginaw Power Bike*
> 
> My Western Flyer Saginaw Power bike  was purchased in Greensville PA 3 years ago.I bought it of the OG owner Don .I came across it craigslist as a power bike for sale ,called and he mailed me pictures plus held it for a month till the winter weather broke.
> Here is the OG owner Don
> ...



I'm looking for a restored Saginaw power bike.  Are you interested in selling?


----------



## bikebozo (Mar 14, 2016)

just bought this 53 Hetchins Magnum Bonam ,from the original owners


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 14, 2016)

bikebozo said:


> just bought this 53 Hetchins Magnum Bonam ,from the original owners [ View attachment 295759




Very nice Custom. If that is a 1953 model, what is the 1970 bill of sale for?


----------



## bikebozo (Mar 14, 2016)

that is when the guy went in the shop ,and  the frame was there ,to be built up , ..his son took all of the campy stuff and threw it out. when he painted the bike


----------



## Intense One (Mar 16, 2016)

Just to renew this post, I purchased this '39 Huffman Pacemaker from the original owner, who at in his mid 80's got it new when he was 10 years old.  When I went to see it, it was up in his garage attic.  He said to me that there was another part to the bike up there in a bag if I wanted it too!  Said he took it off many years ago because he didn't like it.  Lo and behold....found the original tank up there!


----------



## Intense One (Mar 16, 2016)

I love bikes when they have a story about them 
I purchased this brother/sister combo of '57 Corvettes from not the original owner but from his son who was in his 70's down in Hyannisport, MA a few years ago. The story about these bikes is his father was the private physician to President Eisenhauer and back in the day performed a life saving surgery on a high ranking Schwinn exec, possibly the president of Schwinn.  In appreciation of his life saving performance, he was presented these two Schwinn Corvettes for his family.


----------



## Nickinator (Mar 16, 2016)

The coolest one we've ever gotten from the original owner has it's own thread, but will add it here: 
1940 Schwinn DX with reverse paint guard and rack- Dona got it when she was 8, and we bought it from her last year when she was 82. The pics of her are the icing on the cake. 


 

 





This 1956 Schwinn Streamliner came from the original owner's family, see his daughter with the bike coming out of storage 


 

 


And this 1940 Huffman big tank came from the original owners' widow, stored in their WV barn for decades.... 


 




This '55 Radiobike came from a trio of brothers, they received the bike new from their grandparents after their youngest brother passed away, the 3 of them shared it. Heard how they had to ride in one direction to get radio reception...




Got a bunch more middleweight Schwinns from the original owners, but this 1961 Flying Star is one of my favorites as it was the first bike I ever bought, and the one my mom, who graduated in 1961, rides when she comes over. 
Darcie & Nick


----------



## Intense One (Mar 16, 2016)

Nickinator said:


> The coolest one we've ever gotten from the original owner has it's own thread, but will add it here:
> 1940 Schwinn DX with reverse paint guard and rack- Dona got it when she was 8, and we bought it from her last year when she was 82. The pics of her are the icing on the cake.
> View attachment 296136 View attachment 296137 View attachment 296138
> 
> ...



Great stories....and lots of memories behind them.  It's so cool to ride an antique bike but so much cooler when you know who used to ride it in yesteryear!


----------

